# Fromm !



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I feed Fromm Duck & Sweet potato and my dogs are doing really well on it...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed Fromm Four Star line and my dogs do well on it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My dogs have thrived on Fromm for many years. Doesn't mean your dog will. If you find something that your dog does well on regardless of what people say stick with it.


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you guys for your reply ! I'll try it out and see !! Which one do you suggest?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I feed my dogs Fromm Large Breed, the one you posted a photo of, and puppies Large Breed Puppy. I changed to Fromm from a different food because of a puppy buyer. He was/ is a chemist who does medical research at a university. He spent quite a bit of time researching dog foods before he got his puppy and chose Fromm. I switched to Fromm then and have stayed with it for several years now. I know some people rotate through their different foods, changing each time they buy a new bag. Others stick with one or another because their pups/ dogs do well on a particular combination of proteins. I stick with the Large Breed because it works well for my girls.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

My little guy is on the weight management and I often cycle different flavors for my golden. 
My nutritionist feels pretty good about the brand and often recommends it for people looking for a good kibble so that makes me pretty happy about it.


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

So I started cooking for my dog and she has been loving it ! He stool have never been better, he coat is at it's best! Today she had chicken with potato and carrot !









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leect24 (Jul 10, 2016)

We used to love Fromm but he kept having skin issues. Maybe it was the summer heat?

We got him on Fromm canned wet food now with acana and he's doing GREAT!


----------

